# 300 21x shot at COS tonight



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Gotta say congrats to anyone with the same name as me


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Mr. Darrell is a very good shot. The score was no surprise to me. Good shooting. I think he said that was his first time he ever kept score.

Darn spottie newbies!

Prag good job to you too. I dont think you can open that ripple with your standard can opener. Be careful. You sould have taken 1St place cause white wine goes better with lizzard.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Mr. Darrell is a very good shot. The score was no surprise to me. Good shooting. I think he said that was his first time he ever kept score.
> 
> Darn spottie newbies!
> 
> Prag good job to you too. I dont think you can open that ripple with your standard can opener. Be careful. You sould have taken 1St place cause white wine goes better with lizzard.


Be nice now, and I'll share my wine with you - it'd probably go well with "sissy limbs". :shade:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Prag, All this smack coming out of your fingers might come back to bite you. LAS is just around the corner and that will tell the real story.:mg:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Firstmaxx said:


> Prag, All this smack coming out of your fingers might come back to bite you. LAS is just around the corner and that will tell the real story.:mg:


Kinda like all your smack this week is biting you BADDDD right now.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

LOL Dang.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Prag, Looks like I am going to have to get serious next time we shoot to put you back were you belong. (Prag on the PINE)


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

FirstMaxx just bring crackers. I will bring some cheese. All because Prag got the wine. Its the drinkable kind for once. Yee haaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

jarlicker said:


> FirstMaxx just bring crackers. I will bring some cheese. All because Prag got the wine. Its the drinkable kind for once. Yee haaaaaaaaaa.


I am with you Jarlicker. Seems like prag is getting a little to big for his bow. I will have a little something for him the next time we shoot.:mg:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Firstmaxx said:


> Prag, Looks like I am going to have to get serious next time we shoot to put you back were you belong. (Prag on the PINE)


And now I would like to request everyone bow their heads in a moment of silent remembrance of the former FirstMaxx who is now known as No_X_Eddie (and no wine either, but a lot of whine). 



jarlicker said:


> FirstMaxx just bring crackers. I will bring some cheese. All because Prag got the wine. Its the drinkable kind for once. Yee haaaaaaaaaa.


Just be sure it's real crackers and cheese - don't want any of that "processed cheese food".


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Firstmaxx said:


> I am with you Jarlicker. Seems like prag is getting a little to big for his bow. I will have a little something for him the next time we shoot.:mg:


That reminds me, I got you something when I was at LAS a few weeks back and keep forgetting to give it to you. Ask X Hunter what it is, cause I got him one too.

BUT, had I known what would take place over the next few weeks, I'd got you something different. The Amish make some very nice "crying towels".

Good night - some of us have to get up early to go to work in the morning. :teeth:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I will bring some of Austrailia's finast cheese. You know. From places down under.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

You give Prag a Martin and he takes a Mile. What is the world coming to. Jarlicker, We are going to have to take Prag to the woodshed to give him a real old fashion set down. He will be pulling splinters out of his arssss for weeks.:mg:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

You aint goint to beat the fun out of Prag. I know him If you sent him to the woodshed he would just drag his Barbique with him and smoke us all a pig.
Thats just the kind of guy he is.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanx guys! To tell the truth, this was the first time i had ever shot a round and kept score. So i had the advantage of not really knowing what i was doing. Sorta like a first-time bowhunter baggin a 12-pointer on the first hunt. I WAS nervous on those last 3 shots though. My next round was a 298, so that brought me back to reality. I was shooting my Mossy Oak-X with a Phantom dropaway, and Beman 9.3 arrows. But most of the credit goes to all the guys and gals who shoot up there at COS. They make you feel welcome, and that makes it easier to shoot. I probably wouldn't shoot worth a hoot in a room full of a-holes.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

nccrutch you guys are always welcome any where I am shooting. I just saw you bought yourself a little bling bling PSE Moneymaker. I was checking that one out last night myself. Looking good!.

Here is a plan for Burney next time you guys come out just tell him its a **** shoot that way the lighting wont bother him so much


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> nccrutch you guys are always welcome any where I am shooting. I just saw you bought yourself a little bling bling PSE Moneymaker. I was checking that one out last night myself. Looking good!.
> 
> Here is a plan for Burney next time you guys come out just tell him its a **** shoot that way the lighting wont bother him so much


OK, Mr. cyber stalker - I "think" that MoneyMaker that NCCrutch just bought is the one that Buzz was shooting last night. :teeth:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah Prag sat me down. :mg: We had a great time though. :teeth:


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

Last night at GSO, X-Hunter picked up some nice venison summer sausage that treaton brought to go along with all that whine....err...wine and cheese, but it was not his usual "walk in and pick it up" trip. He had to work to get it. Have to give him credit where credit is due. He drives 2.5 hours (got lost on the way as well), takes 3 warm up shots, and shoots a 299 followed by a 300-25X. Then the fun began.

First round of the shoot down, Lone Eagle, X-Hunter and treaton slide by nicely. Sarge and I tie and go to a one shot shoot-off. Sarge becomes the first to meet the cold steel chairs.

Second round...treaton surprsingly joins Sarge.

Third round...Lone Eagle meet the same fate. X-Hunter and I tie.

Final round....X-Hunter and I tie again. He gets this funny look on his face and says "you're not the same guy I shot with this summer."

First one shot shoot-off....a pair of X's

Second shoot-off nearest to center...I put one about 3/4 of a shaft off the center. X-Hunter pinwheels.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SCarson said:


> Last night at GSO, X-Hunter picked up some nice venison summer sausage that treaton brought to go along with all that whine....err...wine and cheese, but it was not his usual "walk in and pick it up" trip. He had to work to get it. Have to give him credit where credit is due. He drives 2.5 hours (got lost on the way as well), takes 3 warm up shots, and shoots a 299 followed by a 300-25X. Then the fun began.
> 
> First round of the shoot down, Lone Eagle, X-Hunter and treaton slide by nicely. Sarge and I tie and go to a one shot shoot-off. Sarge becomes the first to meet the cold steel chairs.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you guys had a great time as well! I attempted to send Sarge a "you suck" text message - hoping his phone would go off during mid shot. 

I got 1 digit wrong - his last 4 are 5556 and I sent the text to 5566. Got a text message back a few minutes later from a some what upset individual asking "who the *** are you?" :mg: Figured out what I had done and sent an apologetic text back.

Wonder if X Hunter got lost on the way back home - aren't hearing anything this morning and after shooting like that, I'd figure he'd be on here. :shade:


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sounds like you guys had a great time as well! I attempted to send Sarge a "you suck" text message - hoping his phone would go off during mid shot.
> 
> I got 1 digit wrong - his last 4 are 5556 and I sent the text to 5566. Got a text message back a few minutes later from a some what upset individual asking "who the *** are you?" :mg: Figured out what I had done and sent an apologetic text back.
> 
> Wonder if X Hunter got lost on the way back home - aren't hearing anything this morning and after shooting like that, I'd figure he'd be on here. :shade:


I'm sure getting back was easier than trying to figure out in the dark which of the multitude of exits around GSO to take.

Sounds like the emails I used to get that were meant for one of the other 2 guys in the company with my name. It's bad enough there's one of me, but to know there were 2 others in the same company.....ukey:

Do have to say Lone Eagle was shooting pretty well. I thought I would have been out before she was.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

I shot a pair of 300's Mr Carson!!! 25x and 27x and then you... you little sandbagger tried to put it on me in my rattled state!!! But i must give you some well deserved credit way to buckle down and put your arrows n the middle alot when it counted...Good shootin


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> I shot a pair of 300's Mr Carson!!! 25x and 27x and then you... you little sandbagger tried to put it on me in my rattled state!!! But i must give you some well deserved credit way to buckle down and put your arrows n the middle alot when it counted...Good shootin


My mistake. Guess I was hearing things. It was going after that sausage that did it. That is some good eatin. Enjoy it.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

SCarson said:


> My mistake. Guess I was hearing things. It was going after that sausage that did it. That is some good eatin. Enjoy it.


oh yea i plan on tearin into that before to long.... Good shootin again last night lookin foward to getin down that way again


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> oh yea i plan on tearin into that before to long.... Good shootin again last night lookin foward to getin down that way again


Good shooting Brad! And YES you got to keep a close eye on Carson, he's definitely "got game"!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Good shooting Brad! And YES you got to keep a close eye on Carson, he's definitely "got game"!


Alright lee ask around to those present last night about my "limo service" and see who is "set"


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Alright lee ask around to those present last night about my "limo service" and see who is "set"


Are you going to fire the driver for getting lost and almost making you late for the shoot? Oh, and did you have anyone riding with you? :shade:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Are you going to fire the driver for getting lost and almost making you late for the shoot? Oh, and did you have anyone riding with you? :shade:


Rode down on my own.... It was tough not askin on of the hooters girls if they needed a ride to VA though


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Rode down on my own.... It was tough not askin on of the hooters girls if they needed a ride to VA though


Hmmm, sounds like you guys found a better place to eat than we did. BUT, we got to shoot where there was a 4' Martin girl calender on the wall. :teeth:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hmmm, sounds like you guys found a better place to eat than we did. BUT, we got to shoot where there was a 4' Martin girl calender on the wall. :teeth:


I found the hooters before i found the store i was almost a no show!!!:shade:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> I found the hooters before i found the store i was almost a no show!!!:shade:


So now we know the truth on both why you were late AND why you shot such good scores. :shade:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> So now we know the truth on both why you were late AND why you shot such good scores. :shade:


Actually the 1st round score was down but once I calemd down from my labor intensive search around greensboro for the store i settled in and "let er eat" Trust me if I had gone in hooters before i shot I would not have left the thurs night line up was one to stay and watch for a while


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Good time last night*

We had a good time at Gander last night. Those cold metal chairs are no fun. Splinters would be worse I'm surprised those guys made it home last night after going to Hooters afterwards (NO, I did not go). SCarson was on his game last night giving X Hunter a run for his money.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Way to go out in Greensboro. Glad to see X Hunter back to his usual kill the X self. Carson you are starting to be a handful. I got to try to get some of these Raleighites to step up and give you some game. Lone eagle I totally expect you to rise above and continue giving those guys a whooping. Carolina woman always are sitting men down on there tails. They are just plain used to it. Treaton what going on. I am starting to get this string making down. Maybe I need X Hunter to give me the low down on his funky D loop.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Way to go out in Greensboro. Glad to see X Hunter back to his usual kill the X self. Carson you are starting to be a handful. I got to try to get some of these Raleighites to step up and give you some game. Lone eagle I totally expect you to rise above and continue giving those guys a whooping. *Carolina woman always are sitting men down on there tails. *They are just plain used to it. Treaton what going on. I am starting to get this string making down. Maybe I need X Hunter to give me the low down on his funky D loop.


Oh man, would I love to jump on that statement, but in respect for the Carolina women, I'll leave it alone. :mg:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Oh man, would I love to jump on that statement, but in respect for the Carolina women, I'll leave it alone. :mg:


respect never stopped you before !:mg:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I see snapthis is lurking to get put on the pine tonight.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

snapthis are you and your shooting buddy coming to LAS.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Anyone want to shoot at COS this Tuesday evening? My son wants to go, and since Thursday is sorta "busy", i was thinking about Tues...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

nccrutch said:


> Anyone want to shoot at COS this Tuesday evening? My son wants to go, and since Thursday is sorta "busy", i was thinking about Tues...


Hmm, twist my arm - oh - that's enough. Unless you hear different, I'll be there.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I love getting whipped on by the young people. I will be there.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

I want some, I'll be there.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*A run for their money*



jarlicker said:


> Way to go out in Greensboro. Glad to see X Hunter back to his usual kill the X self. Carson you are starting to be a handful. I got to try to get some of these Raleighites to step up and give you some game. Lone eagle I totally expect you to rise above and continue giving those guys a whooping. Carolina woman always are sitting men down on there tails. They are just plain used to it. Treaton what going on. I am starting to get this string making down. Maybe I need X Hunter to give me the low down on his funky D loop.


Carolina women are fine people, right Prag Jr? I'll continue practicing, in the near future start winning some crispies!!
Jarlicker-How is your covert operation to get my crispy from FirstMaxx going?:shade:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Carolina women are fine people, right Prag Jr? I'll continue practicing, in the near future start winning some crispies!!
> Jarlicker-How is your covert operation to get my crispy from FirstMaxx going?:shade:


LoneEagle, Jarlicker can't help you. I'm to fast for him. Why do you think they call me Fast Eddie. If you want a chance to get your crispy back, Woman Up and come get some. Better yet, head up to Lancanter (LAS) next month and I will give you another chance to give me another one of your crispy's.:mg:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Firstmaxx said:


> LoneEagle, Jarlicker can't help you. I'm to fast for him. Why do you think they call me Fast Eddie. If you want a chance to get your crispy back, Woman Up and come get some. Better yet, head up to Lancanter (LAS) next month and I will give you another chance to give me another one of your crispy's.:mg:


Don't underestimate Jarlicker. I'm sure he has something up his sleeve. I won't make it to LAS but I'll be seeing you soon at some spot shoots. We'll see about me giving you another crispy. NOT!!


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Don't underestimate Jarlicker. I'm sure he has something up his sleeve. I won't make it to LAS but I'll be seeing you soon at some spot shoots. We'll see about me giving you another crispy. NOT!![/QUOTE
> 
> Now Now LoneEagle, If you want something you will just have to do it yourself. Jarlicker cant shoot for you. That would be the only way you can one of my crispy's. :mg: Now just head down here Tues Night and we can see what you got. Remember to bring some One's with you.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm not a big wine drinker, so the "big" bottle will be back up for grabs again on Tues.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

nccrutch said:


> I'm not a big wine drinker, so the "big" bottle will be back up for grabs again on Tues.


Well, the way you've been shooting lately, guess you'll have to sit out the sit down round or you'll be carrying it home with you again. :teeth:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Firstmaxx said:


> LoneEagle0607 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't underestimate Jarlicker. I'm sure he has something up his sleeve. I won't make it to LAS but I'll be seeing you soon at some spot shoots. We'll see about me giving you another crispy. NOT!![/QUOTE
> ...


----------

